# I like to fang about in my Mazda



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

Still considering moving from ubereats to uberpax but I had a thought the other day.

If most passengers get nervy with new drivers taking them places then I think I'll be driving at 45km per hour in suburbia rather than my usual 55km per hour while delivering for ubereats. This means that Ill be earning 10-20 percent less due to speed alone. 

Driving like a grandma takes the fun out of it doesn't it? Being forced to drive a prius at 57km/hr down anzac highway would make me want to keep driving straight, and then continue directly off the Brighton pier.

In all seriousness wouldn't one have to get 20% more jobs to make share driving as lucrative as eats?

Any share drivers out there drive aggressively and still maintain a 4.7?


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Ahchaa said:


> This means that Ill be earning 10-20 percent less due to speed alone.


You only get to accept or decline the jobs that the algorithm sends you, you don't get to choose which jobs are offered, or how many, on UberX you'll average $32 an hour, inc GST.

The main difference would be GST.

Be aware that by registering for X, eats deliveries would become very rare, due to recent algorithm changes to favour eats only drivers.


----------

